# Albino Carpet Pics



## morelia_morphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I was chatting to Dr Stone from Southern Cross Reptiles over the weekend and he mentioned that he was going to start taking orders for next seasons Albino carpet pythons in a couple weeks time. Thought I would use this piece of news as an excuse to show off a couple pics of my 2 yr old male albinos. Both of them are really different from each other, one that i like to call a "classic" and the other one is extremely pale.

Regards

MM


----------



## Simple (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow they are toatally awesome beautiful snakes!!!!! I really love the last picture, the yellow is so strong!


----------



## Livewire (Mar 13, 2006)

They are awesome Morelia, I'm soooooo jealous. Any idea what hatchlings would be worth?


----------



## Livewire (Mar 13, 2006)

By the way welcome to the site.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 13, 2006)

I like the one with the strong yellow on it. Any more pics???


----------



## morelia_morphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Yeah i absolutely love the one with strong yellow. To be honest I havent taken that many pics of them. Here are a couple more, one of the strong yellow one when he was a yearling and the other of a female taken at around 6mths old.

Regards

MM


----------



## Simple (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow your female looks alot like Blondie! That's the first one I have seen that looks so much like her


----------



## junglemad (Mar 13, 2006)

mate they are getting better and better as they get older. Remember the Commodore Ad??? I just WANT one!


----------



## Robbo (Mar 13, 2006)

great looking snakes
bet you have people lineing up to get their hands on some babies from them


----------



## Simple (Mar 13, 2006)

Robbo said:


> great looking snakes
> bet you have people lineing up to get their hands on some babies from them



true, how far away from breeding are you?


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice. Its good to see what a bit of hard work and perseverance can get you!!! Some Very nice snakes!!!

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## redline (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh my god they r so nice. Welcome 2 the site morelia_morphs


----------



## shiner (Mar 13, 2006)

They are wonderfull looking pythons, great stuff


----------



## Retic (Mar 13, 2006)

Beautiful snakes, I love the bright yellow one.


----------



## morelia_morphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Cheers everyone. The males are probably around breeding size but will have to wait till next year till the female is ready.
Rossco: not sure about the hard work bit, lol. I have just been fortunate enough to breed a couple clutches of stuff over the last couple years.


----------



## Robbo (Mar 13, 2006)

morelia_morphs - I have just been fortunate enough to breed a couple clutches of stuff over the last couple years.

so what other stuff have you bred


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 13, 2006)

Are you going to put the male over a normal female or two this coming season?


----------



## crutch2 (Mar 13, 2006)

nice albinos


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 13, 2006)

Pretty snakes  Some of the cleanest enclosures I've seen too


----------



## amethystine (Mar 13, 2006)

gerat snake I have always wanted an albino carpet

Good luck breeding next year


----------



## pugsly (Mar 13, 2006)

WOW!

They really are stunning...

One Day.. one day..


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 13, 2006)

they are awsome (i wish i could get one)


----------



## morelia_morphs (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone, credit has to go to southerncrossreptiles.com for producing these beauties.
Robbo: Ive bred jungles and BHPs
MrBredli: Im definately contemplating putting a male over a wild type darwin to get some 100% hets and introduce some unrelated blood.
Olivehydra: Great thing about having white enclosures is that they show up everything, you just feel plain guilty if you see brown crap on walls and floor, down side: LOTS MORE CLEANING lol.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 14, 2006)

C'mon, are they really that nice? I'd be much more interested in some lovely captive bred locale pure Pygopus!
If you ignore the potential wealth they can bring to the owner, they are just a big white snake. They certainly are very different though, and i'm sure thats part of the attraction for most people. For me, the albino python is somewhat similar to the "grizzled" mutation in birds. It doesn't make the bird more aethetically pleasing (for me) but makes it rare, thus desirable. The only attraction for me is that if i owned them i could breed them, sell the offspring and use to cash to get species i'm more interested in (mmmmmmm scaley foots).

So what is everyones attraction to them? Is it "they are mind blowingly beautiful"? Is it the prospect of having something that noone else does (keeping ahead of the jones, so to speak) or is it the more far seeing "think of all those Pygopus i can get when i sell the offspring"? Theres also the "I can't wait to hybridise this..."

Like i said, i'd breed them and turf them... then get some really cool stuff!

-Henry



-Henry


----------



## reptililian (Mar 14, 2006)

What's a pygopus?


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 14, 2006)

> What's a pygopus?



It is to Scaly-foots, what Morelia is to Carpets :wink:


----------



## steve6610 (Mar 14, 2006)

hi henry,
it's good that you have an opinion, but i for one don't look at a reptile and say,
hey i can make good money from them, i won't have any reptile that isn't pleasing for ME to look at, i think the contrast between the white and yellow with the pink eyes is stunning, but thats just my opinion and i'm sticking with it, but then again i love hybreds so i might be wrong, lol, 

very nice albino m.m. if i'm ever cashed up and get 1 offered to me i'll buy it without a blink, lol, 

cheers,
steve...........
ps. better get my bhp's and jungles breeding soon so i can buy some albino's,


----------



## obee (Mar 14, 2006)

I tend to agree with you Neph.There is no real wow factor for me either.They would be down my list of animals of interest but high on my list as a means to finance all the animals of interest.They are just another carpet but a morph.They will be a great investment though.Just like albino balls and burmese were in the states.Everyone will want one and then they will be a dime a dosen.I think that will be a while away though.If I had a choice of a pair of these or a gtp or different looking bhp like the bumblbee.I wouldn't be touchin the pair of carpets.Just my opinion.In saying that when you do breed these carpets you will end up with some really neat stuff as a result.Looking at a clutch of albino hatchies pippin eggs would be something not to many ppl have done so far.Good luck with em.

obee


----------



## KathandStu (Mar 14, 2006)

I think they are beautiful pythons. Not sure I'd fork out the cash for them myself but I can definaly appreciate them asthetically. Now if it was an albino olive python...


----------



## tourett (Mar 14, 2006)

Gee some of you guys are fussy, I think they are fantastic, not for the money but just that they look so beautiful, and the also for the genetics of it all. I find that all very interesting.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 14, 2006)

If you want something genetically spectacular, get some parthenogenetic Bynoes Geckos 

-H


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 14, 2006)

WOW those things are sooooooo cool!


----------



## tourett (Mar 14, 2006)

Nephrurus said:


> If you want something genetically spectacular, get some parthenogenetic Bynoes Geckos
> 
> -H



Yeah I know I saw that Sajde had some for sale there not so long back, but I missed em.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

> C'mon, are they really that nice?



YES  They are better than nice


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 14, 2006)

NIce looking snake (healthy looking too ) but I won't be rushing out to buy one. In a few (snake) generations they will be common
Color mutations and lines are almost mandatory in captive populations, most keepers will try and fix any attactive variation that they breed. Heck, I'ld do it too. They first few generations will be very expensive with the price chrashing in about 4 or 5 generations. 
I can remember when the first albino cockatials appeared, they had the same gosh/wow/high $ factor which they soon lost.


----------



## Dicco (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm with Herny, give me a Pygopus! A Cyclodomorphus species would also fill the void.


----------



## Retic (Mar 14, 2006)

I think it is admirable that some people are so easily pleased


----------



## cuddlykylie (May 10, 2006)

how much are hatchings worth, i'm interested


----------



## dickyknee (May 10, 2006)

Very nice, the darker yellow is the better of the two , but both are sweet .


----------



## Retic (May 10, 2006)

Last season they were $7700.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

> Last season they were $7700.



I thought they were actually being offered for $6600 a few months ago


----------



## Retic (May 10, 2006)

No, the year before they $6600, last year they were $7700.


----------



## rexs1 (May 10, 2006)

very nice mm,

worth every penny imo


----------



## Honeypython (May 10, 2006)

Welcome 2 the site morelia_morphs - im only new to the site as well

Your snakes are very eye catching and very appealing might i add  

I know that albinism in other animals have certain needs and was wondering if there were any special needs for an albino snake like lighting, heating, feeding etc?

Just curious - the albino carpet python for the Southern X Reptiles compettion may be coming my way :lol:


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (May 10, 2006)

i too would love to get some varanus glauerti and kingorum and a whole lot more monitors before i got some albino darwins , However i dont find these animals ugly (As i do with alot of mutations). If you do have a close look at they some of these snakes arent all just yellow and seen have had white the ones i have speckles of green and pink all the way along their body making them almost like a rainbow  which to me is unique aswell as pretty jmo
thanks
nathan


----------



## waruikazi (May 10, 2006)

I love these snakes and i would bend over backward to get some! I like the albino olives the most, something about a pure white snake just doe sit for me! And green ones!  

The harder it is for me to get something the more i want it and the fact that they are a damn awesome looking snake just puts the cheery on top for me! Good luck with your program Morelia Morphs and PM me when you have some hatchies ready! :wink:


----------



## blair (May 10, 2006)

how much do they sell for and where are you located and good work there great


----------



## nigmax (May 10, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## nigmax (May 10, 2006)

8) When people say a big white snake i don't think they have really seen one in person,
I just love these guys eyes.


----------



## Ricko (May 10, 2006)

nice shots nig. any full body shots and shots of there cage by any chance mate?


----------



## waruikazi (May 10, 2006)

Yeah there is no way you could call that a big ol' white snake. An olive yes, but these no way. Blair last i saw they were going for $7700 each hatchy.


----------



## nigmax (May 10, 2006)

Geez Ricko ya don't ask for much :roll:


----------



## crackers (May 10, 2006)

*albino's*



Fuscus said:


> NIce looking snake (healthy looking too ) but I won't be rushing out to buy one. In a few (snake) generations they will be common
> Color mutations and lines are almost mandatory in captive populations, most keepers will try and fix any attactive variation that they breed. Heck, I'ld do it too. They first few generations will be very expensive with the price chrashing in about 4 or 5 generations.
> I can remember when the first albino cockatials appeared, they had the same gosh/wow/high $ factor which they soon lost.



hope your right mate...i want one bad, but not at the present asking price


----------



## africancichlidau (May 10, 2006)

How old are they Nig mate?


----------



## krusty (May 11, 2006)

they are all great looking pics and i love the albino,so i must get some.


----------

